# Gimp shmat plugin crash



## nuklear (Jan 4, 2017)

If gimp crash with message like this:

```
(script-fu:1545): LibGimp-ERROR **: shmat() failed: Invalid argument
Could not attach to gimp shared memory segment

(gimp:1544): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: gimp: gimp_wire_read(): error
GIMP-Error: Plug-in crashed: "script-fu"
(/usr/local/libexec/gimp/2.2/plug-ins/script-fu)

The dying plug-in may have messed up GIMP's internal state. You may want to save your images and restart GIMP to be on the safe side.
```
try to open it as
`gimp --no-shm`


----------



## hukadan (Jan 4, 2017)

Have you tried to enable shared memory with the following command `sysctl kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1`? You can make this change permanent by adding the following line to your /etc/sysctl.conf file :

```
kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1
```


----------



## nuklear (Jan 4, 2017)

No, i don't. I'll try very soon and i'll inform you.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 4, 2017)

Done. Ok, it's better this trick. For me it's ok.
Good!


----------

